# Heater woes.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am having issues in getting my heater that I had to use after my other one started to shock me. Down to 80f. it's trying to get over 82f

The heater is 100 watts and I realise this is powerful. the heater is a stealth heater with what I thought was a thermostat type but I have had to move the heater down and down. 

Just frustrated.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have found that the number reading on the heater dial is very inaccurate. I always go by what my glass thermometer says, and adjust the heater accordingly.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not 100% sure if you can do it with the stealth heaters, as the only heaters I use are Jagers, but you can likely calibrate the heater to the temperature.

Most heaters I have bought always needed a slight adjustment.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is what I am doing. I have a glass and a digital thermometer taking readings and trying to adjust accordingly


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Perhaps a new heater is in order then =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might have to. I turn the heater down and it goes up. up up


----------

